# My Ford 8n Is Blue = Is Ths Right?



## whynot20001

Just purchased a 1950 Ford 8n painted BLUE never have I seen a BLUE 8n, have started a clean up program. Can find no evidence of this tractor ever being painted RED. The tractor was purchased from a one owner and he stated, when his father purchased the tractor from the dealer it was BLUE. So, to the question: DID A 8N TRACTOR EVER COME PAINTED BLUE FROM THE FACTORY OR DEALER?:spinsmile


----------



## MFreund

Did you do a search of past posts? I recall there was some discussion recently.


----------



## whynot20001

*Continue: Why do I have a Blue 8N Tractor*

Hello MFreund, 
Yes I did check out other posts on this subject, but was not satisfied with the answers. One person stated that Ford never ever painted a 8n tractor Blue, well mabe he is right and is the final word on the subject if this is a fact then my quest is over. But let's step back and ask ourselves why are there now (2) two persons asking the same question about a Blue 8N Tractor. Next why would anyone take the time to clean every small and big area on a tractor just to make others think they bought a Blue tractor that was at one time RED. Second thing as stated on my first post, the Blue 8N I purchase was a one family tractor and the son remembers that his father purchased the Blue 8n from a dealer in Florida. Now only two things could be going on, 1st both the father and son are color blind or 2 they are crazy. The family has been envolved with my family for many/many years and I have no reason to doubt that this was a Blue 8n tractor. Also, I have stripped this tractor to bare metal and have not found any area with RED PAINT. This is not the end of this story somewhere out in Tractor land the answer will be stated. So, until this happens I will continue my quest WHY DO I HAVE A BLUE 8N TRACTOR, OH, FORGOT NOW THERE ARE TWO


----------



## MFreund

One thing I know is the "experts" were not on the assembly line every day the tractors were made. My guess is they were made special for a customer and the customer backed out and ford sold them. 

Have you contacted the other blue owner to see if the serial numbers are near each other? I would try to find a link between yours and the other blue one. That may help to fill in the blanks.

Full disclosure: I am NOT an expert at anything!!


----------



## whynot20001

Hello MFreund,
Question, new to this site not informed of what can be done,

A. When I find the other person with the Blue Tractor can I send our posts to him like forward of a email ?

:spinsmile


----------



## MFreund

I had to look to see myself! When you find a post by him, click on profile near the bottom of post and there will be a link to e-mail him.


----------



## whynot20001

Thanks MFreund, has been nice speaking with you. This being my first time on a forum. You have made it interesting take care and hope to speak again.:spinsmile


----------



## whynot20001

Hey MFreund found the other person with a blue 8n and he lives in Florida, strange that both blue 8n's are in Florida. He is Blackwidow on the 8n forum, sent him a post asking for more information on his tractor. We will just need to sit back and wait for his reply hope he checks his posts often...............


----------



## MFreund

I suspect they were made for some one down there!!! You are starting to get the pirces together!!


----------



## Morgan

http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_8n_tractor_paint_216_ctg.htm

All Paint listed for 8N is Red and Grey

http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_9n_tractor_paint_289_ctg.htm

All Paint listed for 9N is Grey

http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_2n_tractor_paint_457_ctg.htm

All Paint listed for 2N is Grey

And a little bit more information for you
Identifying Old Ford Tractors 

More information
Note the Color Chart 

Im not saying that it didnt happen, but Im saying that according to everything you find on the 8N, the Colors are Red and Grey, Blue didnt come into the picture until the 60's


----------



## Chuck in Idaho

*Blue N*

I'm gonna run with it being dealer paint. My fraNken N is 8N engine bolted to 9N rear. It's blue and grey and we found it in south/west Washington


----------



## 1951 8N PA

No Ford 8N ever came painted blue from the factory, PERIOD. They were all red and gray. If it is blue, someone painted it that color.


----------



## Fordfarm

I gotta go with "1951 8N PA" on this one! 

There have been SEVERAL blue 8N's spotted over the years, from all over the country. It's a safe bet that NONE came off the assembly plant that color. During the early 1960's, during the switch to blue paint, there was an effort by dealers to re-paint older tarctors on their lots, in order to present them as "new".

I know of a Ford 800 that is GREEN - and, it too, shows no evidence of ever being red. 

Think about it - in a huge tractor factory, with thousands of gallons of red paint - WHY would Ford paint anything blue? They wouldn't even have it on hand.

There has NEVER been ONE SHRED of evidence any 8n left the plant blue - even the men who worked at the plant at the time have atested to this.

This is akin to the "Great White M Demonstrator" debate on IH boards - only this one has been proven.

What you have is a Repainted 8N - done by a dealer.

I GARAUNTEE you - you 'restore" your tractor - and paint it blue, then show up at a tractor show with the claim that it came from the factory that way, there will be several people set you straight. 

My advice would be to return it to the proper factory red and you'll be ok.


----------



## lwblumjr

whynot20001 said:


> Just purchased a 1950 Ford 8n painted BLUE never have I seen a BLUE 8n, have started a clean up program. Can find no evidence of this tractor ever being painted RED. The tractor was purchased from a one owner and he stated, when his father purchased the tractor from the dealer it was BLUE. So, to the question: DID A 8N TRACTOR EVER COME PAINTED BLUE FROM THE FACTORY OR DEALER?:spinsmile


Spinsmile,

Here's your answer. 










Who knows, maybe some dealers went farther than just steam cleaning.


----------



## lalongcarabine

My 8n is blue. It may have always been that way or may have been repainted. Either way she is blue.










I will gladly check her serial number. If I remeber correctly, she was made in the last year they produced the 8N line. Maybe they ran out of red and gray? 


LLC aka Ron


----------



## HeyBob

If there is no sign of red paint, then someone at the dealer did an amazing job sand blasting that tractor.


----------



## Fordfarm

This has been hashed out before. 
Dealer repaint.


----------



## 1951 8N PA

lalongcarabine said:


> My 8n is blue. It may have always been that way or may have been repainted. Either way she is blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will gladly check her serial number. If I remeber correctly, she was made in the last year they produced the 8N line. Maybe they ran out of red and gray?
> 
> 
> LLC aka Ron


What is so hard to understand about "All Ford 8N tractors came painted red and gray from the factory"?


----------



## Chas49

Hi
I've just joined the forum, If this helps, my son in Devon UK has just bought a Ford 6710 which is blue and looks same as the colours in this post. 
I would have to ask him for details, he hasn't joined the forum yet. I could only find two posts on the 6710 which I e-mailed him. He also has a David Brown 996 and 880.

Regards 
Chas49


----------



## lalongcarabine

1951 8N PA said:


> What is so hard to understand about "All Ford 8N tractors came painted red and gray from the factory"?


I have a 1999 Ford Ranger that has a 2000 wiring harness. I am sure somebody would tell me that all 1999 Ford Rangers came with a 1999 wiring harness. Yet somehow I have a 1999 Ranger with a 2000 wiring harness.

Who knows may be the same guy that put the 2000 wiring harness on my 1999 Ford Ranger at the factory, put the Blue on my tractor at the factory. 

LLC aka Ron


----------



## Fordfarm

Only one problem with that - Ford tractors LONG AFTER the last production 8N (1952) were painted red and grey. It was the standard Ford color until 1963 or 1964. 

I guess people can believe what they WANT to believe - it don't make it true, though.


----------



## tw30

here is a few blue 8n's however there not factory blue


----------



## 1951 8N PA

lalongcarabine said:


> I have a 1999 Ford Ranger that has a 2000 wiring harness. I am sure somebody would tell me that all 1999 Ford Rangers came with a 1999 wiring harness. Yet somehow I have a 1999 Ranger with a 2000 wiring harness.
> 
> Who knows may be the same guy that put the 2000 wiring harness on my 1999 Ford Ranger at the factory, put the Blue on my tractor at the factory.
> 
> LLC aka Ron


If your 1999 Ford Ranger really has a 2000 wiring harness then it's probably because it is a late production 1999 model that was built right before they started building the 2000 Ford Ranger in mid 1999 that would be an in production change. The paint on a Ford 8N is not an in production change. They would not even have had the blue paint to paint it with because nothing was being painted blue at that time. Your Ford 8N came painted red and gray originally from the factory that is a FACT!


----------



## DrBailey

Fordfarm said:


> Only one problem with that - Ford tractors LONG AFTER the last production 8N (1952) were painted red and grey. It was the standard Ford color until 1963 or 1964.
> 
> I guess people can believe what they WANT to believe - it don't make it true, though.


 I wanna believe that all 8-N`s were factory painted red and gray "like mine" I have heard that possibly some N`s were repainted at a dealer to suit customers such as Highway maintainence departments??? sounds possible


----------



## Freebird01

I had to sign up to this forum to add to this discussion...

I literally purchased an 8n today that had a loader on it and a sherman backhoe. The tractor and the implements are all painted bright yellow. 

It is heavily rusted and no where does it ever show any other color underneith it. even the underside of the tins and in hard to reach spots where id would have been re-painted. 

the only other colors it has is some random overspray on TOP of the yellow thats kind of a mint green like some municipal equipment.


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks for the pics! "what a monster N!"
The front wheel weights are the second set that I have ever seen, I thought mine were odd balls. they do have a part # inside ( F-100) in the casting. Thanks again, I enjoy good pics.


----------



## Freebird01

other then the vintage patina "hows that for a technical term hahaha" and all the hydro lines being junk...the tractor is in really good shape...

typical for a backhoe type machine...the trans shifts like new (the pin in the shifter is worn though) but it clicks into gear very nicely. all the controls are free and nothing is rusted fast...brakes work..clutch works.. engine has good compression. the previous owner twice removed lol was in the process of a 12v conversion on this one and 2 others ones and had a heart attack and passed. after going through an estate sale and 2 owners I purchased this as seen for $1650. even the steering is tight on it (little play in the box but it probably just needs adjusted)


----------



## Freebird01

the other thing i have to point out os the statement about the dealer doing really well with a sand blaster to clean off the old paint....

that artical that was posted states "STEAM CLEAN" and re-paint. while im sure some of the blue 8ns may have been those dealer re-paints you cannot honestly tell me that the dealers would sand blast the tractors for paint....

anyone whos done sand blasting will tell you how crazy that statement is. steam cleaning will not take off all traces of a previous paint job...and you most certinally will not sand blast a piece of machinery thats in tact. sand gets into every nock and cranny you can think of... not to mention a dealer repaint will not take the time to strip the old paint...they will clean off the old as best as then can and maybe sand down a few things by hand to the new will adhere and spray away... you will still have the original red and grey as a residual under the paint.

i believe drbaily is more correct in his statement where they were special orders for situations like a municipality. back in the early days is was more likely that the factory did a few custom jobs then just pushed them all out the door red and grey. companies back then were more likely to take a special order then they are today.


----------



## ben2go

Back in the 50's and 60's,tractor manufactures didn't always document their special projects or custom orders.There could have been a few pulled and painted blue for some "special" reason or customer.


----------



## freeisforme

I'm far from an expert here but a few years ago I helped do a minor refurb of an 8N for a buddy of mine, the machine was gray with blue, what would normally be red, on his was blue. The hood was gray down to the first coat, the engine block, head, and most all parts that I'd have expected to have been red underneath were not. My take was that someone had been there before me and done the same thing we were doing. We took every last red part and casting down to bare metal, rebuilt and repainted it, in red. If I had painted it blue, I'm certain that the next guy to do the same as me would swear it was originally blue since I stripped every last stitch of paint from that tractor before the repaint. Every last nut and bolt was off of it and either replaced, replated, or repainted. We weren't trying to restore, just build a clean old tractor that he could rely on for years to come. We upgraded anything we felt should be upgraded, including a 12 Volt conversion. I'd have been far less concerned with cosmetics if I had know he would eventually just park it outside behind the garage under a tarp a few years later. Today it looks like any other well worn old tractor but with 10 years of neglect and wear rather than 50+. 
I'm sure the time will come when he gets tired of looking at it and someone else goes about the process all over again, never knowing that it had been blue and gray once, or that it had been made to look new again before.

If the OPs tractor did leave the factory or dealer when new in blue paint, I'd lean towards either a dealer custom color job or as said before here, maybe a custom company color or fleet order? I do know that a buddy of mine orders all his new equipment in red, he does so to deter theft and to make his equipment stand out from all the other yellow machines on a job site. He does however have a few yellow machines which only get used on job sites that require yellow for safety purposes. Every new machine is delivered to him in red, whether or not the dealer has them repainted or if their painted at the factory, they are red when he gets them, and every last one is painted yellow before it's retired and sold. 
I'm sure that even today, if you order enough of any vehicle, they'll paint it any color you wish. I worked for years in a truck dealership that delivered brand new Coca Cola delivery trucks, every last one of them came in painted Coca Cola red, and they weren't a repaint that I could see or tell. The same for most highway or state fleets. There were a few local municipal fleets that used some pretty odd colors, and even they got custom painted trucks when they ordered new vehicles. Not saying that they didn't pay for it but it was done. So I see no reason why this couldn't have been going on with tractors back then.


----------



## darrenvox

i would say seeing that the blue is not fully blue its just a fade of blue id say that it wasnt from the factory...someone painted it...but i tells ya so may people painmt them up as dark blues and bright reds and not the correct color...if you paint it up well in the right color it should look somewhat like this..which i might say is bit off the red that someone posted...but at least it looks like the right color..

see if anyone else agrees


----------



## ben2go

That's the right colors and pattern for 99% of them.I can't tell if it's the correct red over the interweb.


----------



## mossyokk

I purchased this 1948 8n from the orignal owner that purchased it new said the tractor was Blue and gray .So,I scratched the paint in several places to the metal and theirs no red no where on this tractor.


----------



## darrenvox

i have no idea why people paint them up in such weird colors...as long as its got red and grey youre fine...i dont like blue on them...


----------



## Yeggster

There's a third possibility, the tractor was taken apart for a complete rebuild at some point and sand blasted and painted.

I agree there's NO WAY it was sandblasted without complete disassembly, and steam cleaning will not take all the old paint off.


----------



## myblueford8n

*yes ford did paint tractors blue*



whynot20001 said:


> Hello MFreund,
> Question, new to this site not informed of what can be done,
> 
> A. When I find the other person with the Blue Tractor can I send our posts to him like forward of a email ?
> 
> :spinsmile


I just seen your posts about your blue ford 8n. And to answer your question, yes ford did paint some of their tracots blue. It is possible that you have a hybrid ford. This means it was built from more than one unit using both the 9n and 8n models. your serial # located just behind the oil filter on the left side can help ou identify the year. My blue ford was made in 48'. Ford also went to blue around 52. There is a lot of info out there on the internet. good luck.


----------



## lifebreath

Hello! First post, and perhaps my only, but I ran across this thread when doing an internet search on "8n blue." The reason for my search was that my father just had his old 8n repainted, and the painter painted it RED and grey. I grew up riding that tractor in the late 60's and 70's and it was BLUE. When he repainted it, the original RED was showing under the BLUE. I was surprised, since I always thought it was like that from the factory, but apparently not. 

Anyway, I figured you guys might be interested in this story. Here's a shot from a couple years ago of my son sitting on the old BLUE 8n for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## lifebreath

And repainted red! (Please forgive the leftover blue/white seat back ...)


----------



## ben2go

Why turf tires instead of ags and tri ribs?Looks great.


----------



## bluemuletamer

I have a 8N tractor. it too is blue and white. been working on it and am going to repaint part of it. IT IS ALL FORD BLUE, with WHITE FENDERS and BLUE script on hood and fendars. It was NOT repainted, ANYWHERE. It came from dealer in hometown. Burlington WA. still had original dealer stickers on both sides of hood. The name on stickers are from the dealer that owned it in the 50-60, it later was purchased by company that still owns it today, so stickers are from time frame. Sorry old timers. Some of these did exsist in the wood pile.


----------



## Ken N Tx

bluemuletamer said:


> I have a 8N tractor. it too is blue and white. been working on it and am going to repaint part of it. IT IS ALL FORD BLUE, with WHITE FENDERS and BLUE script on hood and fendars. It was NOT repainted, ANYWHERE. It came from dealer in hometown. Burlington WA. still had original dealer stickers on both sides of hood. The name on stickers are from the dealer that owned it in the 50-60, it later was purchased by company that still owns it today, so stickers are from time frame. Sorry old timers. Some of these did exsist in the wood pile.


It did not come off the assembly line that way...Dealers have been known to change them..


----------



## blue8n

I am here to report that I also have a blue 8n and am in Texas. But here are details:

On the left side under seat is 8n 4024 and a tag underneath that says M1

Then 9004-118 on left transmission. Another 8N near it. 

No marks under oil filter.

There are places where blue is on top of red, but interior parts appear to have been blue on all sides and angles. i.e. everything had to be dissembled totally and painted blue. 

There is a 9n540 on a 3-point hitch lift. Must have been added. 

Front grille is orange

What do you think??


----------



## fordn

There's a video on you tube interviewing the guy that picked the colors for the n series tractors and that video leads me to believe that they were all supposed to be red and grey. I myself have a blue 9n and a red 9n.


----------



## Ultradog

There were more Ford tractors painted Blue than any other color.
Blue tractors run better.


----------



## fordn

Interesting theory... my blue one runs good and red one needs a complete rebuild.


----------



## tcreeley

In 1962 we had two ford tractors. The big one was gray and the small was a darkish blue (not today's blue). Both were bought used, but not repainted. We could plow with the gray one- 3 share plow, pull the New Holland bailer, but the small ford we used for the crimper - the lighter stuff. The smaller blue one was the the first tractor I drove.


----------



## PSJ

Ford as other manufactures did, custom painted tractors sold in lots to a specific customer. All Ford tractors sold to the military to be used around aircraft came from the factory painted yellow, a standard at the time for all airport vehicles. Tractors for the military during WW II all came from the factory painted either Navy Grey or Army Green. Some local municipalities ordered tractors painted in colors that matched their other equipment. If you bought enough of them, which there was a specification on quantity, the factory, not dealer, would paint them any color. 
This will probably be disputed by some, but, so be it! PJ

Interesting note: During WW II, if a manufacture who's equipment was painted red ran out of paint, the only paint available was a pinkish red made of a different formula, because the military took all the chemicals to make red paint away from civilian use at the time. My Dads 1944 Farmall A was pinkish red when new. Looked like faded red paint. Kinda ugly looking.

Dads old Farmall repainted many years ago and wrong decals on it. Original type unavailable at the time.


----------



## st3gamefarm

lalongcarabine said:


> I have a 1999 Ford Ranger that has a 2000 wiring harness. I am sure somebody would tell me that all 1999 Ford Rangers came with a 1999 wiring harness. Yet somehow I have a 1999 Ranger with a 2000 wiring harness.
> 
> Who knows may be the same guy that put the 2000 wiring harness on my 1999 Ford Ranger at the factory, put the Blue on my tractor at the factory.
> 
> LLC aka Ron


DOM? Vehicles manufactured after the 8th or 9th month, are actually the next model year. 
IOW; Date of Manufature is Sept 1999, it will be a 2000 model.


----------



## a12628

I have just inherited and started fixing up my grandpa's 1940 something 8n or 9n. Don't even know which it is yet. We have owned this tractor since it was nearly brand new. for sure been in the family 60 years. I have to weigh in on this discussion, despite just starting my research because our tracto is blue and white and is deteriorating to the metal. My mechanic and I looked at it and argued whether it was red originally based on what we both can see. Rust and red after decades are very similar and argualble. I believe that I agree however, my uncle who is 70 years old thinks that the color was changed by dealers to make them appear less outdated when ford went to blue as its tractor color so many years ago. Makes sense, though I must say. After reading your discussions, I think I will restore it to blue and white and not the original color because this is a side story worth telling at tractor shows that makes the blue and white ones unique in a familiar way to us today. By the way, my blue and white one is just outside KC Missouri. I am very excited to have this tractor and to be a part of your discussions though.


----------



## Ken N Tx

a12628 said:


> I have just inherited and started fixing up my grandpa's 1940 something 8n or 9n. Don't even know which it is yet. We have owned this tractor since it was nearly brand new. for sure been in the family 60 years. I have to weigh in on this discussion, despite just starting my research because our tracto is blue and white and is deteriorating to the metal. My mechanic and I looked at it and argued whether it was red originally based on what we both can see. Rust and red after decades are very similar and argualble. I believe that I agree however, my uncle who is 70 years old thinks that the color was changed by dealers to make them appear less outdated when ford went to blue as its tractor color so many years ago. Makes sense, though I must say. After reading your discussions, I think I will restore it to blue and white and not the original color because this is a side story worth telling at tractor shows that makes the blue and white ones unique in a familiar way to us today. By the way, my blue and white one is just outside KC Missouri. I am very excited to have this tractor and to be a part of your discussions though.


Bye

It is YOUR tractor and paint it any color you would like!! edro:


Pictures ?????

Any color BUT green that is!!!!


----------



## DrBailey

Ken N Tx said:


> Bye
> 
> It is YOUR tractor and paint it any color you would like!! edro:
> 
> 
> Pictures ?????
> 
> Any color BUT green that is!!!!


Just asking,,will PINK be ok ??


----------



## 19clyde74

I have A 1947 blue 8N that doesn't appear to be repainted


----------



## DrBailey

19clyde74 said:


> I have A 1947 blue 8N that doesn't appear to be repainted


 hey Clyde, I read somewhere at one time that some N's as well as other tractors were painted fleet colors for purposes such as Highway maintenance tractors. not sure if thats your case. post some pics when you can, I would enjoy seeing them.


----------



## pogobill

lwblumjr said:


> Spinsmile,
> 
> Here's your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe some dealers went farther than just steam cleaning.


This makes the most sense, to me. A dealer painted tractor in the "all new Blue and Grey!". Didn't read all the posts here, so maybe I am repeating what someone has already said, but some dealers did in fact paint a traded in 9N or 2N in the red and grey colours as they looked more modern and fetched a better price when resold!


----------



## vande01

*8n*

Well know there are 3 mine is also blue. vande01 four corners
Co.


----------



## vande01

*vande01*

Hi I'm new here but could not resist letting you know that now there are 3 blue tractors, I purchased it in Colorado four corners area.


----------



## BigT

I prefer Ultradog's explanation: "Blue tractors run better!"

So, if your red & gray tractor isn't running well, fix it and paint it blue. This is common knowledge!


----------



## My Ford NAA is blue too!

I have a 2nd year Ford NAA Jubilee (1954) that is blue and grey. The blue painted block is starting to peel off, revealing red underneath. My father bot this tractor used in 70's from a local, so ever since my earliest memories (mid-1960s), this tractor was blue & grey. This little gem stood out in the small town we lived in part because of the blue. Great little tractor -- used it on the garden just this morning! Jefferson, Iowa 




whynot20001 said:


> Just purchased a 1950 Ford 8n painted BLUE never have I seen a BLUE 8n, have started a clean up program. Can find no evidence of this tractor ever being painted RED. The tractor was purchased from a one owner and he stated, when his father purchased the tractor from the dealer it was BLUE. So, to the question: DID A 8N TRACTOR EVER COME PAINTED BLUE FROM THE FACTORY OR DEALER?:spinsmile


----------



## Guest

I've told before that although I did maintenance and repairs on my Dad's 9N as I earned a lot of pocket money with it, I also did many "upgrades" to it and his first knowledge of these upgrades would be when he arrived home from work and parked his truck in the barn just beside the 9N. Well........one of the upgrades was a shiny coat of blue and gray about 1963 or so. I had done the steam cleaning and painting all in 1 day, and did the job well. It's a wonder he let me live. Gotta wonder what my reaction would have been if my youngest boy had done that to me.
If I could have a "do-over", I would have repainted it in the Ford Ferguson grays as I have learned and come to appreciate all that Harry Ferguson brought to Henry Ford, 3 point attachments as well as the 9N......and how poorly Henry Ford used Mr. Ferguson in return.
My local tractor dealer was spreading a lot of blue and light gray on used tractors as they came into inventory. But not so far as to use it on 8Ns or 9Ns.


----------



## Cody Villines

So my 49 8n is blue. But there is evidence that it was repainted at one point to the red and gray over the blue paint. My red paint has literally worn off of the tractor. And there is no evidence that it paint red under the blue. I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## Ultradog

If it is an 8N there's about a 99% chance it came from the factory painted red chassis and gray tin.
The other 1% might have been a military order but those would not be the typical Empire Blue you see on the later fords.
As I understand the story in the very late 50s and very early 60s Ford automotive division had some quality control issues. So they came up with this Ford Blue equals Quality campaign. It was to be across the board, across all divisions. Tractor division fought it but upper management had their way and Tractor Div. complied beginning with the 1962 models. There is just no way a pre 1962 Ford would have been painted Blue at the factory except the 1% chance it was sold to the USAF and then it would have been a much darker blue.
There were no Empire Blue Ns from the factory. That is a fact.


----------



## dozer966

Those are interesting facts ultradog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottterhune

Morgan said:


> http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_8n_tractor_paint_216_ctg.htm All Paint listed for 8N is Red and Grey http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_9n_tractor_paint_289_ctg.htm All Paint listed for 9N is Grey http://www.8ntractors.com/ford_2n_tractor_paint_457_ctg.htm All Paint listed for 2N is Grey And a little bit more information for you Identifying Old Ford Tractors More information Note the Color Chart Im not saying that it didnt happen, but Im saying that according to everything you find on the 8N, the Colors are Red and Grey, Blue didnt come into the picture until the 60's


 Mine is blue and white as well.


----------



## scottterhune

whynot20001 said:


> Just purchased a 1950 Ford 8n painted BLUE never have I seen a BLUE 8n, have started a clean up program. Can find no evidence of this tractor ever being painted RED. The tractor was purchased from a one owner and he stated, when his father purchased the tractor from the dealer it was BLUE. So, to the question: DID A 8N TRACTOR EVER COME PAINTED BLUE FROM THE FACTORY OR DEALER?:spinsmile


Mine is blue as well.


----------



## scottterhune

whynot20001 said:


> Just purchased a 1950 Ford 8n painted BLUE never have I seen a BLUE 8n, have started a clean up program. Can find no evidence of this tractor ever being painted RED. The tractor was purchased from a one owner and he stated, when his father purchased the tractor from the dealer it was BLUE. So, to the question: DID A 8N TRACTOR EVER COME PAINTED BLUE FROM THE FACTORY OR DEALER?:spinsmile


Mine is blue as well. Apparently, the factory told the dealership to do it to new old stock when a new line came out. That's why you also see red/grey 9ns.


----------



## Ultradog

Blue paint makes them run better
🙂


----------

